# Mädchen MTB für 8 jährige Tochter



## BigDaddyNoob (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo, das 20 Zoll Bike ist unserer Tochter mittlerweile zu klein geworden und wir brauchen was neues, gerne auch gebraucht. Wonach muss ich suchen wenn sie 8 Jahre alt ist, 136m groß, Schrittlänge 62cm hat und wir überwiegend auf Feldwegen und Waldwegen unterwegs sind. Gibt es Modelle die zu empfehlen sind? Was ist sinnvoll und was braucht man wirklich? Scheibenbremse? Federgabel? Wir kommen aus dem Kreis Peine. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Ivenl (2. Februar 2021)

Ihr braucht weder ne Federgabel noch Scheibenbremsen. Sucht einfach ein kleines 26' Rad mit Stargabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2021)

Auf Scheibe würde ich definitiv nicht verzichten, aber das ist ja ein Glaubenskrieg...


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (2. Februar 2021)

Welches 26 Zoll Rad würde denn passen mit der Größe?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Welches 26 Zoll Rad würde denn passen mit der Größe?


Was gibt denn das Budget her? Ein S oder xs Rahmen sollte Passen, ist auch immer eine Frage wie gut die Kids fahren können...
Meine große ist mit 137 auf ein 27,5er xs fully umgestiegen, was sie auch entsprechend nutzt... Der Sattel ist gute 7-10cm draußen auf Tour würde ich sagen.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (2. Februar 2021)

Da wir 3 Kinder haben müssen wir schon auf den Preis achten, ich denke irgendwo so um die 500 Euro sollten es sein. Fully brauchen wir natürlich nicht, so intensiv fährt sie nicht. Nur soll sie irgendwann Mal mit auf leichte Touren inkl. Trails kommen.


----------



## yukon100 (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
in der Preisklasse würde ich mir mal KUbikes ansehen, da bekommt man  relativ leichte Räder ohne "SchnickSchnack". Scheibenbremsen kann man aber in dieser Preisklasse vergessen und wenn welche am Rad sind, sollte man die Finger von diesem Rad lassen. VPACE ist bei den fertig aufgebauten Rädern dann schon Oberklasse und beim selber Aufbauen sind natürlich wenig Grenzen gesetzt.
Ich möchte da jetzt auch keinen Glaubenskrieg auslösen....






						KUbikes - Komplette Montage in Deutschland! - KUbikes - Komplette Montage in Deutschland!
					






					www.kubikes.de


----------



## Ivenl (2. Februar 2021)

Würde auch kania/kubikes/frog sagen, habe direkt bei euch leider nichts bei Kleinanzeigen gefunden.


----------



## joglo (2. Februar 2021)

Hi, vorab ich empfehle auch gerne Kubikes, weil gut gemacht und noch ein Stückweit bezahlbar und auch gut wieder zu verkaufen weil die Marke mittlerweile auch bekannter ist.

Auch finde ich Federgabel und Disc-Brakes selbst für Feldwege gut, verbessern eindeutig Bedienbarkeit für die Kids und Komfort. 500€ wird aber dann eng.
Anstatt ein Bike mit minderwertigen, schweren Komponenten zu kaufen würde ich dann auch lieber was Gebrauchtes suchen oder eben einfacher ausgestattet.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele für neue Bikes:

Wenn es wirklich nur so ein *Allround-Bike* wird und die junge Dame überwiegend auf Asphalt unterwegs ist reicht evtl. in der Tat ein 26ziger mit Starrgabel und V-Brakes.
Empfehlen würde ich in diesem Bereich:
Conway MS 260, Frog 69, Woom6, Trek Wahoo26, Giant ARX 26, Naloo Chameleon 26, Kubikes 26 Tour
alle um die 500€ und kindgerecht ausgestattet und leicht, allerdings auch oft mit schmalen Reifen (also nur bedingt für holprige Wege geeignet)

Falls doch mehr in Richtung *Mountainbike* oder universeller sein sollte würde ich auf jeden Fall Federgabel und Disc-Brakes empfehlen dann wird's etwas teurer, ~800€ oder mehr Ecke
Empfehlen würde ich Kubikes 26 Trail, Trek Superfly 26, KTM Wildspeed disc 26, Pyro X13, Whyte Bikes 403, Woom6 Off Air, Isla Creig 26, Naloo HillBill 26
Viele Hersteller haben dummerweise 26 wegrationalisiert, ein paar kleine Bikes mit 27.5 könnten im Allgemeinen auch schon passen.
die günstigen wären Orbea Laufey Junior 27, Eighshot X-coady 275 oder Superior Team 27
Mit 136cm 62cm SL vielleicht noch etwas groß.

Eine gute Übersicht liefert z.B. auch der Kinderradfinder
www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/

Finger weg von allen Bikes mit 3-Fach Kurbel vorne. Das ist mittlerweile absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß und leidig zu trainieren bzw. auch überflüssig dranzugewöhnen.
Aktuelle Ritzelkassetten mit großer Bandbreite bis 40Zähne oder mehr hinten liefern auch eine ausreichende Übersetzung.
Auch empfehle ich immer auf ein paar Details zu achten um billig gemachte Mogelpackungen zu entlarven. Z.B. ein Schraubkranz hinten ist seit 20Jahren überholt, wird aber immer noch gerne von machen Herstellern in "Einstiegsbikes" benutzt, nur weil ein paar Cent im Einkauf günstiger...

​


----------



## yukon100 (2. Februar 2021)

Leider ist es so, das diese Räder meist direkt im Bekanntenkreis weiter verkauft werden und dann eher der Fehlkauf des 13kg Kinderrad in den Kleinanzeigen steht. Die genannten Kinderräder bekommt man in der Regel für 1/2 bis 2/3 des Neupreises wieder weg, daher ist der Verlust nicht so hoch. Wenn man eine neutrale Farbe kauft, kann man das Rad auch gut in der eigenen Familie weiter reichen.


----------



## Binem (2. Februar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Da wir 3 Kinder haben müssen wir schon auf den Preis achten, ich denke irgendwo so um die 500 Euro sollten es sein. Fully brauchen wir natürlich nicht, so intensiv fährt sie nicht. Nur soll sie irgendwann Mal mit auf leichte Touren inkl. Trails kommen.


ich hätte ein Frog 69 zu verkaufen, das passt bei der Größe sehr gut, wenn du Infos möchtest melde dich per PN.  Das Rad ist noch nicht schick gemacht für den Verkauf, soll aber verkauft werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Da wir 3 Kinder haben müssen wir schon auf den Preis achten, ich denke irgendwo so um die 500 Euro sollten es sein. Fully brauchen wir natürlich nicht, so intensiv fährt sie nicht. Nur soll sie irgendwann Mal mit auf leichte Touren inkl. Trails kommen.


Gerade wenn nach Nutzer vorhanden sind lohnt es sich etwas mehr auszugeben. Je teurer das Rad je weniger Verlust bein Wiederverkauf. Das Bild vom fully war auch nur als Größenvergleich gedacht. Die junge Dame ist auf dem Bild etwa 142.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (2. Februar 2021)

So, nach einiger Recherche bin ich immer noch unschlüssig. Egal bei welcher Seite, mit den Daten meiner Tochter wird mir immer wieder 24 Zoll empfohlen. Leider kann man ja nirgends probefahren....


----------



## Kati (2. Februar 2021)

K1 ist jetzt 1,36 und fährt seit 1 Jahr 26“. 
Hat mir mein Telefon grad angezeigt. Ist ein Pyro X.13
Die Sattelstütze ist jetzt deutlich weiter draußen.
Wir haben noch ein 24“ Frog 62 stehen. Da ist die 350er Stütze bis Maximum ausgezogen.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> So, nach einiger Recherche bin ich immer noch unschlüssig. Egal bei welcher Seite, mit den Daten meiner Tochter wird mir immer wieder 24 Zoll empfohlen. Leider kann man ja nirgends probefahren....


Demnach würde mein kleinster mit 112cm bei woom noch bis 122cm 16" fahren... Der hat jetzt aber schon ordentlich Auszug bei 20" und könnte ein kleines 24" ebenso fahren ... was er auf der Rolle auch schon macht, da kann 8ch aktuell beide Kids ohne Umbau fahren lassen... Achja der Sattel ist zum springen maximal versenkt. 

Aktueller Auszug beim fahren.


----------



## yukon100 (2. Februar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> So, nach einiger Recherche bin ich immer noch unschlüssig. Egal bei welcher Seite, mit den Daten meiner Tochter wird mir immer wieder 24 Zoll empfohlen. Leider kann man ja nirgends probefahren....


Meine Tochter hat mit 138cm ein Vpace Moritz in 27,5 Zoll bekommen und kam direkt damit zurecht.
Mittlerweile ist sie 1,44 und das Rad passt perfekt. Ein 24 Zoll würde ich bei der Größe  auf keinen Fall mehr holen, auf jeden Fall ein 26Zoll, bei Vpace passt bald sogar das 27,5. Wichtig ist halt die Kindervariante mit kleinem Rahmen, kurzen Kurbeln und einfach Ritzel vorne. Bei 26 Zoll hat man direkt eine gute Auswahl an Teilen, vielleicht findest du zum Tuning noch einen günstigen leichten Laufradsatz bei EBay schiessen. An Reifen gibt es auch eine bessere Auswahl, wenn es leicht sein soll z.B Rocket Ron oder wenn es wilder wird einen Nobby Nic.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (2. Februar 2021)

Würden wir mit dem Naloo Chameleon oder Trek Wahoo etwas falsch machen? Das wären so meine Favoriten.  Scott Contessa gefällt meiner Tochter farblich am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yukon100 (2. Februar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Würden wir mit dem Naloo Chameleon oder Trek Wahoo etwas falsch machen? Das wären so meine Favoriten.  Scott Contessa gefällt meiner Tochter farblich am besten


Mit dem Scott Contessa macht man so ziemlich alles falsch was man machen kann. Hat halt ne Federgabel, vorne Umwerfer und wiegt über 13kg....
Die zwei zuvor genannten gehen in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## reijada (2. Februar 2021)

Meine Tochter fährt mit jetzt 146cm ein 29er. XS Cube Rahmen mit leichten Anbauteilen.
So was gibts aber nicht von der Stange.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (3. Februar 2021)

So, auch wenn bei Trek steht dass es für Fahrer ab 146cm ist haben wir jetzt das Trek Wahoo 26 bestellt. In der Hoffnung dass sie drauf passt bzw spätestens in 2 Monaten wenn die Saison los geht. Ich hab mich jetzt einfach auf eure einstimmigen Meinung verlassen und 26 Zoll bestellt.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Februar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> So, auch wenn bei Trek steht dass es für Fahrer ab 146cm ist haben wir jetzt das Trek Wahoo 26 bestellt. In der Hoffnung dass sie drauf passt bzw spätestens in 2 Monaten wenn die Saison los geht. Ich hab mich jetzt einfach auf eure einstimmigen Meinung verlassen und 26 Zoll bestellt.


Ich hätte bei euren Daten und den Geo Tabellen das naloo genommen. Schon alleine wegen dem Oberrohr das ist beim nalloo deutlich länger tief. Das kann beim Trek für deine Tochter zum Problem werden. 26" ja!, ist aber immer vom Rahmen abhängig... es gibt auch 26" Räder für 190cm+...


----------



## yukon100 (3. Februar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> So, auch wenn bei Trek steht dass es für Fahrer ab 146cm ist haben wir jetzt das Trek Wahoo 26 bestellt. In der Hoffnung dass sie drauf passt bzw spätestens in 2 Monaten wenn die Saison los geht. Ich hab mich jetzt einfach auf eure einstimmigen Meinung verlassen und 26 Zoll bestellt.


Das passt schon, deine Tochter hat eine Schrittlänge von 62cm (mit Schuhen 64cm) und die Überstandshöhe vom Trek ist 65cm.
In drei Monaten wenn es wärmer ist, hat sie noch einen Schuss gemacht und dann passt das schon gut.
Es ist ja extra ein 26 Zoll Rahmen für Kinder und kein Rahmen für Erwachsene der zum Kinderrad misbraucht wurde.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (4. Februar 2021)

So, der Plan wurde geändert. Ein Händler in der Nähe hat tatsächlich auf Termin Probefahrten ermöglicht und wir haben uns heute für das Naloo Chameleon in 26 Zoll und der Farbe türkis entschieden und direkt mit nach Hause genommen. Größe passte super und sie war gleich flott unterwegs. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und eure Hilfe.


----------



## joglo (4. Februar 2021)

also ordentlichen Abschluss hier wollen wir aber auch mal ein Bild sehen 🙂 idealerweise mit der hoffentlich glücklichen Fahrerin (kannst ja gerne pixeln).


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (4. Februar 2021)

Hier bei der Probefahrt


----------



## yukon100 (4. Februar 2021)

Wenn jetzt noch die Sattelhöhe zum Radfahren nicht für den Fahrradführerschein eingestellt wird, dann passt das schon sehr gut.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (4. Februar 2021)

Meinst du höher? Sie kommt mit den Zehenspitzen gerade so an die Erde beim anhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yukon100 (5. Februar 2021)

Hi,
such mal nach "einstellen der richtigen Sattelhöhe".
Die einfachste und schnellste Methode ist die Fersen Methode.
Wenn ihr lange Touren macht, sollte der Sattel schon die korrekte Höhe zum fahren haben und nicht zu stehen mit beiden Füßen am Boden an der Ampel haben.
Der Popo ist ja nicht auf dem Sattel fest geklebt, man kann sich an der Ampel schon mit dem Schritt über das Oberrohr stellen, dafür hat das neue Rad ja den schönen Knick im Oberrohr.
Wenn das Kind am Anfang unsicher ist, dann mach ihn etwas niedriger, sollte aber dann nach und nach an die richtige Höhe angepasst werden.
Und immer dran denken, Kinder wachsen...


----------



## yukon100 (5. Februar 2021)

Aufgabe fürs Wochenende:
1. Sattelhöhe richtig einstellen
2. 50* "Auf- und Absteigen" auf den Sattel für den Start an der Ampel auf dem Parkplatz üben ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Februar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Meinst du höher? Sie kommt mit den Zehenspitzen gerade so an die Erde beim anhalten.


Ja! Vor den Sattel Absteigen und dafür die Knie schonen! Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das sie mit richtig eingestellten Sattel noch viel besser Berg hoch kommt und in der Ebene noch schneller wird.... Stell deinen eigenen Sattel Mal 5-10cm zu weit runter und fahr Mal so einen Berg hoch.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (5. Februar 2021)

Ist erledigt, erste Tour heute Vormittag erfolgreich abgeschlossen.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (6. März 2021)

Leute ich will dieses Thema nochmal aufleben lassen. Das neue Bike läuft und fährt sich auf Touren wunderbar. Jetzt fängt sie auf einmal an Freude an kleinen Sprüngen zu bekommen und dafür finde ich das neue Bike zu schade. Welche Modelle eignen sich dafür die man gebraucht bekommt? Federgabel vorne reicht?


----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Da wir 3 Kinder haben müssen wir schon auf den Preis achten, ich denke irgendwo so um die 500 Euro sollten es sein. Fully brauchen wir natürlich nicht, so intensiv fährt sie nicht. Nur soll sie irgendwann Mal mit auf leichte Touren inkl. Trails kommen.





BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Leute ich will dieses Thema nochmal aufleben lassen. Das neue Bike läuft und fährt sich auf Touren wunderbar. Jetzt fängt sie auf einmal an Freude an kleinen Sprüngen zu bekommen und dafür finde ich das neue Bike zu schade. Welche Modelle eignen sich dafür die man gebraucht bekommt? Federgabel vorne reicht?


So schnell ändern sich die Ambitionen wenn das Material passt  kleine Sprünge sollten bei den Fliegengewichten eigentlich gehen... Ggf einfach Gabel austauschen...


----------



## donb (26. April 2022)

Hi,

überlege für unsere 8 Jährige Tochter was ich tun soll. Oftmals geben die Hersteller ja an, dass das Rad noch nicht geeignet ist für ne gewisse Größe (es dann aber doch passt).

Unsere Tochter ist 129cm groß und 58cm Schrittlänge.

Jemand Erfahrung, ob das Naloo Chameleon MK2 in 26" schon passt, oder ist das echt noch viel zu groß?









						Kindervelo NALOO Chameleon Mk2 26"
					






					www.naloobikes.com
				




Alternativ steht das Pyro Bike 24 Large noch zur Auswahl:





						TWENTYFOUR LARGE – Pyro Bikes
					






					pyrobikes.de
				




Das scheint auch gut zu sein/passen.


----------

